
Ask HN: How to get rid of laziness to read? - ksashikumar
I always have some 10 tabs open in my browser. I feel like reading the article, but it ends up in the pile of open pending tabs. Those tabs will be open for some days and new articles take place of the old tabs. I feel like I am being greedy with choosing the articles to read, but laziness engulfs my desire to read. How to overcome with my laziness? Suggest some hacks or workflows to tackle this!
======
benologist
Schedule some time to read the stuff you open each day.

Do it again tomorrow, and each day.

Three weeks later you have a new routine.

